# Potencia Transformador con punto medio



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

Es un ejercicio para la facu, osea un transformador ideal
Si yo tengo en el secundario un voltaje de 5V y de 1,5A  y en la otra parte del secundario 10v y 1A.
¿cual seria la potencia del transformador?? suponiendo de entrada 220 Vef.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2011)

germanch dijo:


> Es un ejercicio para la facu, osea un transformador ideal
> Si yo tengo en el secundario un voltaje de *5V* y de 1,5A  y en la otra parte del secundario *10v* y 1A.
> ¿cual seria la potencia del transformador?? suponiendo de entrada 220 Vef.


Eso no es un transformador con punto medio. 
O como estas midiendo la tensión?  Dibujar no hace daño.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

Germanch

Que entiendes por punto medio? asi como lo presentas dejas demasiadas dudas, algo esta muy mal en tu planteo y de echo si hablas de dos secundarios, o si  realmente hablas de de un secundario y consideras en el primer caso la tensión en una mitad y en el segundo caso los extremos, pero aún asi hay algo mal, ya que para una mitad estarias indicadno 1.5A y para todo el arrollamiento 1A. lo cual deja todo muy confunso y hace imposible darte una respuesta adecuada, presenta más información, dibuja el transformador y sus secundarios y donde tomas las tensiones


----------



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola, si es un transformador con punto medio, ya subo la imagen, soy nuevo en este foro jjeej


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2011)

germanch dijo:


> Hola, si es un transformador con punto medio, ya subo la imagen, soy nuevo en este foro jjeej


Punto medio significa que la derivación está en el medio --> los voltajes de cada rama son iguales.

Si la derivación está en cualquier parte entonces se llama simplemente transformador con derivación.

Si los voltajes se correspondieran a cada rama y eso un rectificador convencional, por la rama de 5V no puede circular corriente.
Y si los 5 y 10V estuvieran referidos a un extremo del bobinado, las corrientes deberían ser iguales.

Cuando se te terminen de secar las uñas hacé un diagrama como corresponde de lo que te pidieron. :enfadado:


----------



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

Si tenes razón, es que me lo tomaron en un parcial, y no me acordaba bien como era.! Fue hace 2 meses y ahora tengo que recuperar, fue asi el tema, el profe nos dio el circuito que subi. Esta era la consigna:
Dispongo de dos diodos rectificadores de 6 Acc cada uno. Debo realizar un rectificador con filtro capacitivo para la maxima Icc de salida en la carga Rl=10 ohms con filtro C=4700 microfaradios. Bueno y pide calculara las tensiones y las corrientes en los diodos, la carga y el transformador. Y tambien la potencia del transformador.
Bueno con los resultados esos habia que calcular que transformador debiamos usar...! osea calcular la corriente en el primario tension , y bueno todo lo demas para construir un transformador.
Entonces si no lo podias hacer al anterior punto para saber la corriente en el secundario y la tension dijo que hagamos con otros datos..! 
Por eso tenes razon la corriente en el secundario era la misma, solo que habia 2 tensiones diferentes, y para saber como construir el transformador  necesitaba la potencia del transformador y no sabia como sacarla !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2011)

germanch dijo:


> Es un ejercicio para la facu, osea un transformador ideal
> Si yo tengo en el secundario un voltaje de 5V y de 1,5A  y en la otra parte del secundario 10v y 1A.
> ¿cual seria la potencia del transformador?? suponiendo de entrada 220 Vef.



El transformador es diferencial o de derivacion 37 Watts (10+5*1,5+1)


----------



## powerful (Nov 28, 2011)

Si te lo tomaron en un parcial debes de tener el ejercicio en papel o en otro medio!!!...no se trata de que no me acuerdo y 2 meses es muy poco tiempo para olvidarse ....haste un despistaje de Alzheimer, parece un candidato temprano.....se más serio en tus estudios o dedicate a otra cosa...no nos hagas perder el tiempo nuestro y de gente del foro que si se lotoma en serio!!!!.


----------



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

powerful dijo:


> Si te lo tomaron en un parcial debes de tener el ejercicio en papel o en otro medio!!!...no se trata de que no me acuerdo y 2 meses es muy poco tiempo para olvidarse ....haste un despistaje de Alzheimer, parece un candidato temprano.....se más serio en tus estudios o dedicate a otra cosa...no nos hagas perder el tiempo nuestro y de gente del foro que si se lotoma en serio!!!!.



Bueno, soy humano no soy una maquina, estoy hace 2 dias tratando de entender. Ya explique como fue lo del parcial, si no quieres ayudar no te obligo, se ve que no tienes buena voluntad para ayudar..! Tengo el parcial, pero esos datos no estaban en el parcial.!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2011)

powerful dijo:


> Si te lo tomaron en un parcial debes de tener el ejercicio en papel o en otro medio!!!...no se trata de que no me acuerdo y 2 meses es muy poco tiempo para olvidarse ....haste un despistaje de Alzheimer, parece un candidato temprano.....se más serio en tus estudios o dedicate a otra cosa...no nos hagas perder el tiempo nuestro y de gente del foro que si se lotoma en serio!!!!.



Tranquilo Amigo!, ayudemos en la medida que podamos...
Siempre es mejor aconsejar que denigrar...





pandacba dijo:


> Germanch
> 
> Que entiendes por punto medio? asi como lo presentas dejas demasiadas dudas, algo esta muy mal en tu planteo y de echo si hablas de dos secundarios, o si  realmente hablas de de un secundario y consideras en el primer caso la tensión en una mitad y en el segundo caso los extremos, pero aún asi hay algo mal, ya que para una mitad estarias indicadno 1.5A y para todo el arrollamiento 1A. lo cual deja todo muy confunso y hace imposible darte una respuesta adecuada, presenta más información, dibuja el transformador y sus secundarios y donde tomas las tensiones



Amigo, en primera instancia, puede resultar confuso, pero tambien si observamos los datos que presenta: Por un lado 10V.x 1A. y por el otro 5V.x 1,5A. Pues con un transformador de 5V.+5V. x 2,5A. podemos lograr esas magnitudes.


----------



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> El transformador es diferencial o de derivacion 37 Watts (10+5*1,5+1)



  ¿Está seria la Potencia? 
 Muchas gracias a todos lo que trataron de ayudar.

Ahora yo quiero saber como hago para sacar la potencia en el secundario , siendo un transformador con derivación, lo que tengo claro es que en el secundario no tenia 2 voltajes iguales como aparece en todos lados. Ahora tengo la duda si se puede tener 2 corrientes diferentes o tienen que ser iguales..?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2011)

germanch dijo:


> ¿Está seria la Potencia?
> Muchas gracias a todos lo que trataron de ayudar.
> 
> Ahora yo quiero saber como hago para sacar la potencia en el secundario , siendo un transformador con derivación, lo que tengo claro es que en el secundario no tenia 2 voltajes iguales como aparece en todos lados. Ahora tengo la duda si se puede tener 2 corrientes diferentes o tienen que ser iguales..?



La potencia de entrada es la misma que la salida. Puedes deducir hasta la superficie, al decirme los valores de salida calcule y me dio 37watts que de hay sacas que la intensidad de la bobina primaria son 160mA.
  Con respecto la intensidad de salida si es a gusto eso si nunca puedes sacar 5 volts 10 Amps te excedes de la potencia nominal y el calibre del alambre no te va a ingresar en el transformador.


----------



## powerful (Nov 28, 2011)

germanch, tengo 25 años en diseño de electrónica de potencia de los cuales 10 como docente......no me digas si no he enseñado ......lo que debes comprender es que la electrónica se enseña con graficos,curvas y ejemplos prácticos extraidos de la realidad en el mayor de los casos y experimentando los circuitos "entendidos"previamente en la teoría explicada........ empiezas con algo que" no me acordaba bien como era".......como puedo ayudarte así......los electrónicos aún no leemos la mente......cuando las preguntas son claras y puntuales podemos dar una respuesta igual de clara y puntual......lo único que te puedo decir es quel diodo D2 no puede conducir por la carga de C mediante .. el D1 que mantiene al diodo D2 inversamente polarizado.....se resume a un rect. de media onda con un vp:13.5Vpico, considerando la caída del diodo 0.65v.


----------



## germanch (Nov 28, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> La potencia de entrada es la misma que la salida. Puedes deducir hasta la superficie, al decirme los valores de salida calcule y me dio 37watts que de hay sacas que la intensidad de la bobina primaria son 160mA.
> Con respecto la intensidad de salida si es a gusto eso si nunca puedes sacar 5 volts 10 Amps te excedes de la potencia nominal y el calibre del alambre no te va a ingresar en el transformador.




Bueno gracias..!!
O sea que para sacar la potencia teniendo un transformador con derivacion tengo que sumar los voltajes y multiplicar por la suma de las corrientes?? 

Ahora con esa potencia,  me da: N1: Nro de espiras en el primario  .. N1=1500 y N2: Nro de espiras en el secundario ... N2:102 espiras aprox  ..





powerful dijo:


> germanch, tengo 25 años en diseño de electrónica de potencia de los cuales 10 como docente......no me digas si no he enseñado ......lo que debes comprender es que la electrónica se enseña con graficos,curvas y ejemplos prácticos extraidos de la realidad en el mayor de los casos y experimentando los circuitos "entendidos"previamente en la teoría explicada........ empiezas con algo que" no me acordaba bien como era".......como puedo ayudarte así......los electrónicos aún no leemos la mente......cuando las preguntas son claras y puntuales podemos dar una respuesta igual de clara y puntual......lo único que te puedo decir es quel diodo D2 no puede conducir por la carga de C mediante .. el D1 que mantiene al diodo D2 inversamente polarizado.....se resume a un rect. de media onda con un vp:13.5Vpico, considerando la caída del diodo 0.65v.



Yo creo que hay gente que entendió lo que quería saber, yo lo único que dije fue que no obligo a nadie que me ayude, si yo ayudo a alguien trato de poner voluntad y lo hago porque me gusta. Ojala tuviera la oportunidad de aprender como dices, con gráficos curvas y ejemplos, lamentablemente nunca me lo enseñaron así. Y estoy tratando de aprender de donde pueda.


----------



## powerful (Nov 28, 2011)

continuando,germanch con Vp:13.5Vpico ...y R:10 Ohm , c:4,700uF...tienes un Vrpp: I x T/C :4.8Vpp...I:13.5Vp/10Ohm:1.35A , T: 1/F: 16.66mSg , C:4700uF.
VDC= Vp-Vrp = 13.5-2.4= 11.1VDC ahora recalculando: IDC= 11.1/10= 1.11A
p= 11.1V X 1.11A =12.32Watts ....los calculos son bastante aproximados ya que se está considerando una descarga Lineal cuando es exponencial en estricto....consideramos lineal la descarga porque si 13.5Vp es aprox 5 tau ( 5 R X C) ...4.8Vdel rizo es aprox 0.5 tau y la carga se puede considerar lineal .



En la facu no te enseñan esto que es básico?....lo que te explico son cálculos netamente técnicos......no hablamos de fourier ni de integrales para calcular el valor promedio.


----------



## germanch (Nov 29, 2011)

powerful dijo:


> continuando,germanch con vp:13.5vpico ...y r:10 ohm , c:4,700uf...tienes un vrpp: I x t/c :4.8vpp...i:13.5vp/10ohm:1.35a , t: 1/f: 16.66msg , c:4700uf.
> Vdc= vp-vrp = 13.5-2.4= 11.1vdc ahora recalculando: Idc= 11.1/10= 1.11a
> p= 11.1v x 1.11a =12.32watts ....los calculos son bastante aproximados ya que se está considerando una descarga lineal cuando es exponencial en estricto....consideramos lineal la descarga porque si 13.5vp es aprox 5 tau ( 5 r x c) ...4.8vdel rizo es aprox 0.5 tau y la carga se puede considerar lineal .
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias powerful..! 
Cuando cursamos la materia en este cuatrimestre no tuvimos profesor de teórico porque estaba de licencia. Saludos.!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 29, 2011)

*powerful* te deje un mensaje privado.


----------



## powerful (Nov 29, 2011)

Lo leí sstc y tienes razón.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tengo un transformador con derivación central que en la parte de arriba pone *1.5A*.. La potencia que da, pero tengo una duda sobre eso.

¿Dá 1.5 Por salida? o ¿Dá 1.5 entre las 2 salidas?

En la etiqueta o marcado en la chapa pone que el transformador tiene 1,5A de potencia

Dejo unos esquemas para que veais la duda:

En esta primera imagen, la chapa pone 1,5A, pero por cada rama sale 0,75A




O esta segunda imagen, donde la chapa pone 1,5A., pero por cada rama sale 1,5A



¿Cual de las dos imagenes sería la correcta?


----------



## opamp (Jun 3, 2013)

moises95, lo más probable es que sólo sea de 0.75A. Una marca seria te coloca la Potencia: en VA o Watts .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2013)

Moises , esa es una cuestión meramente especulativa !

Supongamos que hacemos la rectificación con dos díodos , entonces cada medio transformador + su díodo hacen solo una media onda , un hemiciclo , entonces aunque el alambre sea para 1 Ampere , yo le puede pedir 2 Amperes por rama.

No se si se entiende claro , 2 Amperes la mitad del tiempo = 1 Ampere efectivo para el alambre.

Entonces yo quedé engañado y armo una fuente doble con 4 díodos y pretendo que me de los 2 Amperes que me mintieron . . . = fuego.

Ya sabés que hay que partir , como te dice el amigo Opamp , de la potencia del núcleo (sección al cuadrado menos el 20 %)


----------



## moises95 (Jun 3, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> moises95, lo más probable es que sólo sea de 0.75A. Una marca seria te coloca la Potencia: en VA o Watts .



¿Si la coloca en Watts, es lo que dá por rama?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Moises , esa es una cuestión meramente especulativa !
> 
> Supongamos que hacemos la rectificación con dos díodos , entonces cada medio transformador + su díodo hacen solo una media onda , un hemiciclo , entonces aunque el alambre sea para 1 Ampere , yo le puede pedir 2 Amperes por rama.
> 
> ...



Mas omenos, que 1,5A a la mitad de ciclo es 0,75 Efecivo ¿No?. Es un poco lio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2013)

Cada medio transformador va a dar la potencia completa la mitad del tiempo (para rectificacion con dos díodos). 

Supongamos 200 Watts y 12 + 12 , asi que 200W/12V=16,66A cada rama

O sea que el transformador ya rectificado dará 12 V 16,66 A

Si vas a rectificar los 24 V con 4 díodos --> 200W/24V=8,33A


----------



## opamp (Jun 3, 2013)

Si coloca en Watts, es la potencia total del trafo.

En los trafos de secundarios múltiples independientes (aislados entre sí) se coloca el Vac y la Iac de cada bobinado, por ejemplo: 5Vac/10A, 9Vac/1A, 12Vac/3A;Aquí la Potencia Total es: 50W + 9W + 36W = 95W.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Si coloca en Watts, es la potencia total del trafo.
> 
> En los trafos de secundarios múltiples independientes (aislados entre sí) se coloca el Vac y la Iac de cada bobinado, por ejemplo: 5Vac/10A, 9Vac/1A, 12Vac/3A;Aquí la Potencia Total es: 50W + 9W + 36W = 95W.



la respuesta es SI, seria el método matemático inverso. en vez de dividir la potencias por la tensiones, estas se multiplican y se suman dándote el total de la potencia que puede entregar el núcleo.


Con respecto a la pregunta anterior la intensidad es para 24V si este tiene un tap central la distribución de la potencia sera de: 1.5A * 24V = X / 12V = intensidad entregada por cada bobina. con lo que corresponde 3A para 12V recuerda que si bajas la tensión en un transformador la intensidad incrementa, no es que disminuye 

Si en algo me equivoco sea bienvenido el que me corrija

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## Juanjogc (Sep 27, 2013)

Creo que es aquí donde debo dejar mi pregunta así que allá va:
tengo un transformador con un solo secundario al que está conectada una lámpara de 300 w,12v.
el primario se alimenta a 220 voltios.
según veo el secundario da 25 amperios, necesito saber qué amperaje tengo en el primario en estas condiciones y si éste lo puedo manejar con un TRIAC.

gracias de antemano por leer mi pregunta.
un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2013)

300 Watts / 220 Volts = 1,363636 Amperes


----------



## Juanjogc (Sep 27, 2013)

muchísimas gracias. Con esto ya me sirve quiero controlar un transformador con un TRIAC en lugar de con un relé


----------

